# No weight loss but baggy clothes?!



## Natalie123 (Jun 20, 2013)

It seems odd to me that I haven't lost weight (only 0.3kg) but I have noticed a big difference in my clothes. I am using the tightest hole on my belt which is now keeping up the trousers I bought only 2 months ago (they were snug when I got them!). I also feel much better after only 2 weeks on WW. The question is how can I shrink but not lose weight? Where is is all going?!


----------



## LeeLee (Jun 20, 2013)

Have you increased your exercise levels as well as starting the new eating plan?  If the answer is yes, then that's the answer... if you build muscle, it weighs heavier than fat but with a smaller volume, so you lost inches but not much weight.  The lbs will soon follow if you keep it up.  Good luck finding a new belt!


----------



## LeeLee (Jun 21, 2013)

Another thought...

Do you get puffy ankles in warm weather?  If so, you may have lost weight round your middle but be holding roughly the equivalent weight in water.  Should that be the case, it will pass (pardon the pun).


----------



## Natalie123 (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi Lee Lee, Yes, I am doing more exercise - not lots more more than before. Just a bit of gentle walking in the evenings. I guess that makes a lot more sense now! 
As for the ankle thing - I haven't noticed anything so I think it must be the muscle increase.  
thanks, I will look forward to belt shopping!


----------

